# Latest NAFTA news



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

10 minutes old...

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-trade-nafta-canada-exclusive/exclusive-canada-increasingly-sure-trump-to-pull-plug-on-nafta-sources-idUSKBN1EZ2K4?il=0


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Note that withdrawal from NAFTA is a multi-step process. The next step, which they now think Trump is leaning toward taking (more than 50% chance according to the articles today), is variously described as "announcing a withdrawal" or "giving a withdrawal notice". The withdrawal would not be immediate, or the announcement necessarily binding. Negotiations would continue. 

A withdrawal notice just starts a six-month timer ticking down. When the six months runs out, if there still has been no agreement, the US can withdraw immediately, set a withdrawal date in the future, continue to negotiate while ignoring the zero timer, or admit that it was a bluff all along.

Some headlines read that the "peso and loonie plunged". In the case of the Peso, that meant about 15 centavos per dollar difference vs yesterday, which doesn't to me constitute a plunge. (yet)


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mexico News Daily has been reporting on this and analysts here say that the economy won't collapse if NAFTA does end. No one wants to budge so no progress or change has been made.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

I believe not 1% of the comments from either side. Trump is again willing to say anything to appeal to his base. Nieto will say anything to keep the natives quiet. Mexicans do have a little revolution in their blood.


----------

